# Nutrition : Nutritional Analysis of Kelp



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

My kelp comes in a plain brown bag, so I have no "feed tag" to refer to. Does anyone know the analysis of kelp? Also, some supplements and minerals (and rations, for that matter) will say "so many ppm" (parts per million) while other stuff is listed as %. Percent of what? I'm confused by all this! Like copper for example; Vicki said she likes to have a minimum of 1000 ppm of Copper. I use Golden Blend goat minerals says Copper MIN .15%. :???

Can anybody "esplain" it to me?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Nutritional Analysis of Kelp *

50 lbs bags

Analysis of Dry Kelp Feed Grade Aseophyllum Nodosum
Specs Provided By A.M.P.I.(Canada)

Moisture Content 12.93+or-0.27%
Copper ( ppm ) 3.00
Mineral Coateat 16.75+or-0.51%
Iron ( ppm ) 102.26
Oil Content 5.46+or-0.25%
Fat 5.42%
Crude Protein 5.93+or-0.19%
Ash 24.71%
Carbohydrate 58.93%
VitaminE (mgl00g) 6.40
Alginic Acid ~14.0%
VitaminA (IU/100g) +10
Total Nitrogen 1%
Ascorbic Acid 10.70(mg/100g )
Phosphoric Acid 1%
Cyanocbaiamin B12 0.02 (mg/kg)
Soluble Potash 4%
Pyridoxine B6 +0.03(mg/100g)
Crude Fibre 3.70%
Niacin B3 (mg/kg) 8.40
Calcium 1.32%
Riboflavin B2 0.04(mg/100g)
Phosphorus 0.13%
Thiamine B1 0.06(mg/100g)
Potassium 2.58%
Iodine (mg/kg) 730.00
Magnesium 1.00%
Chromium (ppm) 1.49
Sodium 3.80%
Fluoride(mg/kg) 22.00
Zinc (ppm) 35.40
Manganese(ppm) 4.00

These are minimum specifications. Some variations between batches and brands may occur.


----------

